
How to Calculate Pi by Throwing Frozen Hot Dogs - napolux
https://www.wikihow.com/Calculate-Pi-by-Throwing-Frozen-Hot-Dogs
======
informatimago
Bad title! This works only in a flat universe. I mean, only if Earth is FLAT!
On a convex Earth (say, a sphere), you should get a value smaller than
3.141592653589793... So it should be titled: How to prove or disprove flat-
Earthers.

